# Mini Bike resto project photos



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v134/ryan68bug/Mini%20Bike%20restoration/

Here's a photo record of a '60s mini bike restoration I'm working on. Bought it off of Ebay for far too much money as the previous owner's "restoration" was less than quality, to say the least. But it's a fun project, and that's what counts, right? 

Frame is about done, engine is the next hurdle...


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

yea man it looks like your doing really good w/ everything , i have a old go kart i need to get started myself , but anyhow it looks like it will be awsome when its done


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah, it's been a blast. As indicated by my screenname, I'm also an air-cooled VW guy, as I own three Bugs right now. One daily driver, one project, one show-only vintage '63  So I guess my small engine passion sort of follows suit with my VW addiction. ;-)


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

yea i really want a karma giah , but i still have a 83 camaro that nees some time and attention and money , but thats kool i had a 83 vw rabbit gti when i was younger , man she was fast had a cam and exhaust and at 18yrs old you really think you got a great ride


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup, an early GTI is definitely on my wish list, though for now all my projects and drivers are "air pumpers." Lol. Fun stuff!


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's the completed engine, the "correct" Tecumseh H35 unit. Just need to swap carburetors, as the fixed jet unit that's on it in the picture doesnt' work too well. Already rebuilt the correct "choked" carb that the engine came with...










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v134/ryan68bug/Mini%20Bike%20restoration/PA100056.jpg


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Man, that looks really good!! Is that the same engine that came with the bike when you purchased it (the "red" engine)? Also were you able to rebuild and clean the painted carb too?

Looks really good.


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Actually, I bought this engine separately, but thanks to a couple of vintage mini bike web sites I discovered that this is the period correct engine for my particular bike, a late '60s Bird Engineering 'Duck.' The bike came with a 2hp Briggs in pretty poor condition. I did manage to fully disassemble and clean the float carb for the engine and should have it on this evening...it's turned out pretty good so far, I think!

The engine was previously reddish/orange, though, as indicated in my photo gallery of the project.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm curious about minibikes now. Just how big of a person can ride one? They seem awfully small but I think I have seen grownups riding them.


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Pretty much they're designed for riders of all sizes. A 3-hp or larger engine is preferred, probably a 5-hp is ideal, and a torque converter is probably a little better than a centrifugal clutch, but they're a blast regardless what you've got! I know this little "Hog" always makes me think of the movie "Dumb and Dumber," which I think is where my interest may have germinated from...


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Well a minibike is something i always wanted as a kid. All my buddy's had them when I was a teen but my parents would never get me one. It would be fun to have one just to see what I all was missing as a kid. However being a big guy, I think I would be missing something. LOL


----------

